# Outdoor



## JDUBBS1 (Dec 31, 2021)

Is this reducer allowed in outdoor applications?











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMP (Oct 30, 2019)

If it’s an explosion proof listed reducing, bushing it would likely be listed for outdoor use with rigid conduit and tapered threads.

For use with a plastic male adapter and it’s straight thread, likely not. But you could prove it to yourself by taking the brand and part number and looking up its UL product listing.

A better solution might be a larger male adapter into the box hub and then a PVC reducing bushing glued into into the male adapter to fit the conduit size your using.


----------



## wiz1997 (Mar 30, 2021)

Why would it not be?


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

JDUBBS1 said:


> Is this reducer allowed in outdoor applications?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why, did you get dinged for it?


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

Maybe I am not looking correctly I do not see any "reducers".

What I see is plastic pipe that is glued into the wrong kind of pvc coupling and then the metal part of a connector forced/glued into the PVC coupling. 

Where is the UL listing for this home made garbage?
Some one too lazy to go to the store and get the right male adapter?


----------



## Slay301 (Apr 23, 2018)

SWDweller said:


> Maybe I am not looking correctly I do not see any "reducers".
> 
> What I see is plastic pipe that is glued into the wrong kind of pvc coupling and then the metal part of a connector forced/glued into the PVC coupling.
> 
> ...


Looks like a male adapter screwed into a RE to me


----------



## wiz1997 (Mar 30, 2021)

SWDweller said:


> Maybe I am not looking correctly I do not see any "reducers".
> 
> What I see is plastic pipe that is glued into the wrong kind of pvc coupling and then the metal part of a connector forced/glued into the PVC coupling.
> 
> ...


I see a box rated for outdoor use with 3/4" threaded holes.

In that 3/4" threaded hole I see a 3/4" to 1/2" reducer.

Threaded into the reducer is a 1/2" male threaded adapter (not a coupling) glued to the end of a 1/2" PVC conduit.

Just because the PVC pieces are different shades of grey doesn't mean the incorrect type of PVC was used.


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

the only actual problem i can think of is using an re that is not wproof
i agree with someone previous who said it should be 3/4 pvc male with a pvc reducer to the 1/2 pipe


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

Almost Retired said:


> the only actual problem i can think of is using an re that is not wproof
> i agree with someone previous who said it should be 3/4 pvc male with a pvc reducer to the 1/2 pipe


even better since it is exposed and therefor requires sch 80, it should be 3/4 all the way


----------



## CMP (Oct 30, 2019)

It’s just like a PVC male adapter screwed into the top of a meter hub. Many suspectors will not accept that, due to the straight thread on the male adapter.
What they will accept is a steel nipple, wrench tight, with a PVC female adapter.


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

CMP said:


> It’s just like a PVC male adapter screwed into the top of a meter hub. Many suspectors will not accept that, due to the straight thread on the male adapter.
> What they will accept is a steel nipple, wrench tight, with a PVC female adapter.


i understand what you are saying, and part way agree
strate thread into tapered or vice versa is not meant to be a proper water tite seal
how ever it works if you tighten it completely
my meter has a 2" male screwed into the pot metal hub, i have checked for leaks from time to time, there are none
i have installed at least a hundred

my poco specs list sch 80 PVC as an acceptable riser above the meter (just not above the roof)

my preference for a riser below the roof is pvc
when a tree or limb falls, i would rather see only the riser destroyed, and not the meter base or anything else
because if the service drop wire does not break (almost never does) it will pull off the house and tear down whatever is needed to let the wire hit the ground


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

Not sure about where you are, up here we technically would have to use a rigid nipple and an Female Adapter (FA) fitting to transition from the metal to the PVC. Typiocally we owuld put the reducing in the PVC portion of the FA, not in the threaded portion of the box.

Cheers
John


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

Navyguy said:


> Not sure about where you are, up here we technically would have to use a rigid nipple and an Female Adapter (FA) fitting to transition from the metal to the PVC. Typiocally we owuld put the reducing in the PVC portion of the FA, not in the threaded portion of the box.
> 
> Cheers
> John


rural n. central louisiana

around here every electrician is smarter than the local infector ,.,., seriously

poco advertises on their website that they encourage copying and sharing of their various service spec sheets
and they actually have a drawing showing male pvc strate into the metal hub on the meter


----------

